# Check this leo out.IMO really cool.



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Not much known about it.Other than it came from two Blizzards.Don't you just love leo genetics:whistling2:.

A one off freak Paradox blizzard or something else or even something new ?.

As a baby.









Older.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

That is by far the nicest leopard gecko i have ever seen!
Get me one of these!!!
Who bred it got a link to any info?

A hypo blizzard where the blizzard hasnt masked?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

sam12345 said:


> That is by far the nicest leopard gecko i have ever seen!
> Get me one of these!!!
> Who bred it got a link to any info?
> 
> A hypo blizzard where the blizzard hasnt masked?


I may have read it wrong they may well be two differant leo's.The bigger one and the baby picture.

Here the link.
Witch morph? - Geckos Unlimited

So the bigger leo could be a really good example of a Hypo snow ?.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

That is awesome! Sam has already said everything really. Reminds me of "white out" Fatties.

I want.......


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

Very nice Leo indeed, puts my Nova to shame.. lol


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Paradox supersnow? Pied supersnow? I know the Pied is unlikely, but that would be awesome.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

MrMike said:


> Paradox supersnow? Pied supersnow? I know the Pied is unlikely, but that would be awesome.


Hell yeah pied leos!!!!

Yeah they are two different leos.
The baby was from two blizzards.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> Hell yeah pied leos!!!!
> 
> Yeah they are two different leos.
> The baby was from two blizzards.


Ahh, I read it wrong. So the baby is from 2 blizzards and the unusual one was a $35 dollar pet shop leo?


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

Pied does spring to mind, what lovely leos.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

MrMike said:


> Paradox supersnow? Pied supersnow? I know the Pied is unlikely, but that would be awesome.


I wouldn't say Super snow anything it is banded.Super snows are not.

Really love that head pattern thing.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

That's a v cool beastie....
:flrt:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

gazz said:


> Would say Super snow anything it is banded.Super snows are not.


Oh agreed. However, the spotted areas do look Supersnow-ish.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

I can't stop looking at it.

However, if there is blizzard blood then that is the colour of a top quality blizzard. It doesn't feel right for a hypo snow though?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

MrMike said:


> I can't stop looking at it.
> 
> However, if there is blizzard blood then that is the colour of a top quality blizzard. It doesn't feel right for a hypo snow though?


It resembles a lot of TUGs Hypo Snow breeders.
Its certainly very very special!
I love the face/head markings


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

MrMike said:


> I can't stop looking at it.
> 
> However, if there is blizzard blood then that is the colour of a top quality blizzard. It doesn't feel right for a hypo snow though?


I've re-read the link and from what i can conclud.The baby is from two Blizzards.The other funky one history i don't think is known.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

gazz said:


> I've re-read the link and from what i can conclud.The baby is from two Blizzards.The other funky one history i don't think is known.


Yeah, that's how I understand it now. Whatever it is, it is worth a fortune.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

ooo I likey both of them a lot :mf_dribble:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

I cant stop looking at that hypo snowish gecko.....
I really want it!!!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> I cant stop looking at that hypo snowish gecko.....
> I really want it!!!


Me too! If that look is reproducable, well, awesome.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

sam12345 said:


> I cant stop looking at that hypo snowish gecko.....
> I really want it!!!


 
Yeah - me too ! It's so contrasting...... not sure on the other one yet, looks a bit 'odd' to me....


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

Did i read correctly that he bought it for 35euro:gasp:?


----------



## amylovesreptiles (Apr 22, 2009)

woooooooooooooooooooooow, i like that baby.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

*THE Nearest thing ive seen that looks like the lower one is a hypo TUG white out,*

*I KNOW I WOULD LIKE TO OWN IT.:mf_dribble:*


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Cracking find - looks very much like a `negative leo` where the colours have been inverted. 

Just thinking out loud, but it looks like it could have a multitude of genes in it, like the Calico mixed with Hypo and BP - possibly somehow the Calico has inverted the BP gene, yet the hypo has reverted it back to type within the banding? Hmmm... prob far, far wide of the mark and it`s just a lush, lush leo that remains in a private collection (like the best antiques) and never here, or see anything of it again :bash:


----------

